
He was lost. Rebuilding a 1980s Chuck E. Cheese robot in his bedroom saved him - tommywiseausmom
http://www.tampabay.com/things-to-do/he-was-lost-a-chuck-e-cheese-robot-helped-him-find-his-way-20181011/
======
anon49124
TBH, at about 5, those clunky animatronics gave me nightmares.

